# 2012 Cervelo s2 for sale located in northern jersey



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct place to be posting this.

But helping a friend of mine sell his (original owner) 2012 Cervelo s2. 

- Black/Red/White colorways.
- size 51
- selling just the frame, fork, and seatpost only. 
- 1,200+/- miles on current frame.
- super clean. flawless condition. meticulous attention to detail. 

asking for $1,700 obo.

View attachment 285224



Thanks!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

eugenetsang said:


> - size 51


Damn, I could hang that frame from my rearview mirror!

:-D


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

ha. yeah, its on the small side. Maybe one of your lady friends will be interested!?!


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Zipp 404s clinchers with aluminum brake tracks are now up for sale.

Asking for $900 with tire with approx 700+/- miles


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

eugenetsang said:


> ha. yeah, its on the small side. Maybe one of your lady friends will be interested!?!


Was actually thinking it might be good for my wife...


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

RJP,

Thanks for the inquiry! Keep me posted if you're still interested.
As mentioned before, $1,700 is for the frame and seatpost.

My buddy also is willing to sell the bike as is... minus pedals if the price is right. If not, just the frame/seatpost. 

And also $900 for the Zipp 404s (clinchers).

He is also willing to meet up if you want to check out the bike in person!


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is a quick run down with the build.


(If the price is right..)

Size: 51
Color: Black/White/Red
Frame: Cervelo S2
Fork: 3T Funda Pro
Headset: IS-3
Handlebar: 3T Ergonova 42mm
Stem: 3T ARX Pro 100mm
Seatpost: Cervelo Aero
Saddle: Fizik Aliante Carbon Braided
Drivetrain:
Bottom Bracket: SRAM GXP Blackbox Ceramic
Crankset: SRAM Red 50-34
Front derailleur: SRAM Rival braze-on
Rear derailleur: SRAM Red
Cassette: SRAM PG 1070 11/26
Shifters: SRAM Red
Brake calipers: FSA Gossamer
Brake levers: SRAM Red
Wheelset: Zipp 404 Aluminum Clinchers
Tires: Vittoria Open Pave 25mm


----------

